# Canon DPP Version 3.13.45 update!



## nubu (Sep 20, 2013)

Canon DPP Version 3.13.45

- Supports images taken with EOS 70D, EOS Kiss X7 / EOS Rebel SL1 / EOS 100D, PowerShot G16, PowerShot S120.
- Supports new lens (EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS STM, EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4X, EF-M 11-22mm f4-5.6 IS STM).
- The accuracy of the white balance in M-RAW and S-RAW images has been improved.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 20, 2013)

nubu said:


> - The accuracy of the white balance in M-RAW and S-RAW images has been improved.



Yay! In your face, all people who think Canon won't be doing anything meaningful for the rest of 2013


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for the head's-up. I just updated DPP to this latest version from 3.12.52. I'm a little bit curious about the white balance improvements as I do shoot in SRAW-1 (5DII) and MRAW (7D).

And while I was at it I updated EOS utility too, from 2.12.3.1 to 2.13.25 (not that I think it makes any real difference).


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 20, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> I'm a little bit curious about the white balance improvements as I do shoot in SRAW-1 (5DII) and MRAW (7D).



Thanks for mentioning it, I never met anyone actually using these since 18/21mp file sizes arent like the Nikon d800 ... why do you do it, to save disk/card space (you could also just use dng lossy compression)?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 20, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a little bit curious about the white balance improvements as I do shoot in SRAW-1 (5DII) and MRAW (7D).
> ...



Thanks for asking, Marsu42. Well, it's based on the experience that with the 10 megapixels of the 40D I previously owned, I never really ran out of resolution. I have prints on canvas at 80x120 cm from that camera that are fine and I won't print any larger than that. 

Also, I rarely crop my photo's because they really have to be 'just right' out of camera so usually I have the full 10 megapixels to work with. Any cropping will be limited to the very edges if there's something really disturbing there, or I'll fix that in post. Only on occasion I do shoot in full RAW if I really want to maximize resolution or if I expect to be cropping heavily. This can be if I unexpectedly don't have enough reach for instance. And I've shot some amazing high-res panorama's.

DNG is not an option for me as I like to keep the files in native raw format, and I use DPP to process my Canon photo's. For the Sony NEX files I do use Lightroom.

Hence to save on card and drive space, I generally shoot in these smaller RAW formats that are approx 10 megapixels


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 20, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...


Your logic makes sense to me, but I shoot full-res because I never know when I'll need more pixels. I had a client who (disappointingly) used my photos at 2"x3" last year come back wanting 40"x60" prints for their lobby. The 21MP 5DII files were _just_ enough resolution to scale at 3.25x or higher depending on the original cropping. One photo of a Live Oak with tens of thousands of leaves had to be scaled over 6x and was right at the limit of looking acceptable using Perfect Resize. Of course that was my customer's favorite photo and the most heavily cropped . Had I shot at a lower resolution, I might have lost out on the business and disappointed my best customer.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 20, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Your logic makes sense to me, but I shoot full-res because I never know when I'll need more pixels. I had a client who (disappointingly) used my photos at 2"x3" last year come back wanting 40"x60" prints for their lobby. The 21MP 5DII files were _just_ enough resolution to scale at 3.25x or higher depending on the original cropping. One photo of a Live Oak with tens of thousands of leaves had to be scaled over 6x and was right at the limit of looking acceptable using Perfect Resize. Of course that was my customer's favorite photo and the most heavily cropped . Had I shot at a lower resolution, I might have lost out on the business and disappointed my best customer.



I'm usually my own client, as I shoot purely for hobby purposes so if I disappoint anyone it will be myself. I can fully appreciate that if you're shooting professionally, there's no reason to skimp on megapixels and file sizes


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this information nubu.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 20, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Well, it's based on the experience that with the 10 megapixels of the 40D I previously owned, I never really ran out of resolution.



You should petition Canon for releasing another 10mp camera body, but with 10 stops additional dynamic range and 5 stops more iso capability  ... 

.... btw even though I also hardly ever need 18mp, afaik quality is better if shooting full res and postprocess (denoise, ...) before downsizing rather than let the camera do it - but of course larger images need more computer power. But it's fine if your workflow works for you, you never change aspect ratio, and I now learned that are a people who use m/s-raw constantly


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 21, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's based on the experience that with the 10 megapixels of the 40D I previously owned, I never really ran out of resolution.
> ...



Well, there is at least one!  I have no complaints of image quality in M/SRAW vs full RAW. However I wouldn't want Canon to go for 10 Megapixels camera's again because despite the increase in megapixels, sensors have gotten better at high iso's. And remember, I can alway sgo to full res when I deem it necessary 

FWIW, in the white balance drop down menu, there now appears to be a choice between the specific in-camera setting, and post-processing settings:


----------



## pedro (Sep 21, 2013)

The server page at Canon Europe and USA wasn't accessible, when I attempted to download the update yesterday night 23.00 GMT. I'll stop by later on.


----------



## TTMartin (Sep 24, 2013)

nubu said:


> Canon DPP Version 3.13.45
> 
> - Supports images taken with EOS 70D, EOS Kiss X7 / EOS Rebel SL1 / EOS 100D, PowerShot G16, PowerShot S120.
> - Supports new lens (EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS STM, EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4X, EF-M 11-22mm f4-5.6 IS STM).
> - The accuracy of the white balance in M-RAW and S-RAW images has been improved.



Looks like Canon took it down. Checked both Canon USA and Canon Europe. Canon Europe site still shows it, but, the download link is dead.


----------



## TTMartin (Sep 24, 2013)

TTMartin said:


> nubu said:
> 
> 
> > Canon DPP Version 3.13.45
> ...


It's available again.
Wonder why Canon temporarily took it down?


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 24, 2013)

TTMartin said:


> TTMartin said:
> 
> 
> > nubu said:
> ...



It's possible that the servers were too busy and refused connections...

I just downloaded it from Canon USA with no problems... about 4 seconds for the dppw update (66Mbytes and 5 seconds for the EUW update (88Mbytes).....


----------

